# Dustless Power Sanding Equipment



## MasterStrokes (Feb 26, 2005)

Hiya good folks,

It’s been awhile since I posted and everything is going well for me. I’m running the new painting branch for the largest decorators/designers in my area now and I love the high-end custom work. It’s really quite a change and I went into it giving all my knowledge, which translates into a very profitable area the DD’s can rely on instead of trying to work around others scheduling. 

I still read the forums here but I’m not a contractor now and from what I remember there is a new guideline requiring you to be a contractor to post. Why am I posting then? “HELP!” I did a search here revealing nothing. Delete it if necessary with no hard feelings. I’ll post it in the DIY Chat also, but I wanted to ask the pros here that might not see it there. 

I have a bank remodeling job to do mostly during business hours with a time frame of two weeks with fines thereafter. There’s a massive amount of very old wallpaper removal with a heavy brittle glue base. These walls need to be brought up to paint grade and I have a Ben Moore rep on the way. I’m hoping we can prime the glue with oil and skim with lightweight compound. The glue removal will damage the surface thus skimming anyway so locking in the glue is looking like a good alternative.

My question is about sanding the compound. Dust is a major issue. Have any of you used the new dustless sanding equipment on the market? Ex. “The Porter Cable-Loveless Power Sanding System,” or similar power dustless equipment. Cost of equipment is not an issue and I’m hoping one of these systems will solve the problem of a massive amount of dust otherwise. 

Thanks in advance for your replies. This board is the greatest and I’m sorry if this post is against any rules. If it’s removed I understand and it won’t happen again. I wish everyone happiness, health and safety.

Mark


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

HI Mark.
As a remodeler dust control is a important part of my work also.I have used p.c. and Love-Less systems in the past. For large areas the Porter Cable system(8-7/8 sander and vacum) works very well.If you would like to see it or try it most rental centers carry it. Love-Less works slower but has a rectangular head that fits corners closer.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

The Porter Cable Drywall Sander with the Loveless Drywall Vacuum is the best on the market for dustless sanding. I own the both and with the two, the dust, if any, is quite minimal. I won't sand a house that I have finished without it. I no longer have to use a respirator now that I have the sander and the vac. They are pricey. Will run you about $600 to $650 from All-Wall.


----------

